# Eyewear Company Seeking Wood Crafting Experts



## tommyowens83 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Everybody, im Looking to bring on some help crafting my wooden eyewear line. The position is part-time/consulting.

Responsibilities:

- Receive designs & tech packages from team
- Handcraft eyewear/sunglasses designs to spec
- Deliver luxury quality finish 
- Communicate constantly with staff 
- CNC router access is a plus
- Experience with veneers is a plus

- Notes:

Position is part-time/consulting/supplier
Our office is located in Florida, but consultant can be located anywhere


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

PM Sent.
keith


----------

